
If the coronavirus is airborne, we might be fighting it the wrong way - etiam
https://www.technologyreview.com/2020/07/11/1005087/coronavirus-airborne-fighting-wrong-way/
======
tomohawk
Perhaps the massive effort put into making ventilators would be better
directed at creating air sterilizers? There are so many indoor spaces that
could benefit due to hvac systems likely not being up to the job of being safe
for covid.

------
fluffernutter
That site will not render without Javascript enabled.

